# oldie dug out of storage last weekend



## bob the builder (Jun 15, 2009)

I was given this 1966 Plymouth Fury III Convertable over 33 years ago, I think it is JOHAN? it has been in storage ever since as i had no idea where to get a replacement hood. (recently found @ MODELHAUS & it is on the way). The previous owner was trying to take it apart to redo it & paint it I guess but didn't finish the job. I've been searching for another to compare but cannot locat a covertable. So I was thinking is this rare or what!! 
Would appreciate some feedback as i do not want to rush into anything just yet..
Not sure if pics have attached so let me know if nothing appears..

Cheers
Bob


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Hey Bob, nothing shows up for me. If you do have pictures and want to know the rarity of it may I suggest a quick posting with a few pictures over at:
SPOTLIGHT HOBBIES MESSAGE BOARD

These guys will get you your answer in minutes.
Chris


----------



## bob the builder (Jun 15, 2009)

*1966 Fury III*

This is my second attempt to post message (thread) & include pics of my model.
Sorry for messing about but it is new to me.
Here goes, 1966 Plymouth Fury III Convertable (Johan I think, 1/25th scale)
It is unpainted but has some damage when taken apart, also has no hood (yet) but otherwise all there.
No box nor instructions with this baby.
What do you think??
Cheers
Bob:thumbsup:


----------



## z06 (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

the 65-67 jo-han hardtops are all over ebay for $10-$20.
That convertible looks pretty rare it also has the crossram hemi. one person on ebay wants a lot for one 

Ebay Item#: 170348811359


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

Good to see the old ones. I remember the Johan kits very well along with AMT, the 3 in 1 kits, etc. Love the old ones!


----------

